# Urdu: And what's more



## ihsaan

Hi,

How do I express "and what´s more..." in Urdu?

Example: She came home late yesterday, and what´s more: she didn´t even bother to call me.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Example: She came home late yesterday, and what´s more: she didn´t even bother to call me.



وہ کل رات گھر دیر سے آئی، اور اپر سے/ اور اس پر بھی، اس نے مجھے صدا دینے/ بلانے کا تکلف نہیں بھی کیا!

woh kal raat ghar der se aa'i, aur upar se/ aur os per bhi, mujhe sadaa dene/bulaane ka takaluf bhi naheen kiya!

The phrase "and what's more" could probably be replaced with additionally.....ضمناً ۔ ادیاراً ۔ الحاقاً ۔ 

_*This raises another question:*_ Would the aforementioned words work in such a situation? (ضمناً ۔ ادیاراً ۔ الحاقاً) their Urdu dictionary meanings seem to be slightly different from "additionally"...


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> وہ کل رات گھر دیر سے آئی، اور *اپر* سے/ اور اس پر بھی، اس نے مجھے صدا دینے/ بلانے کا تکلف نہیں بھی کیا!
> 
> woh kal raat ghar der se aa'i, aur upar se/ aur os per bhi, mujhe sadaa dene/bulaane ka takaluf bhi naheen kiya!
> 
> The phrase "and what's more" could probably be replaced with additionally.....ضمناً ۔ ادیاراً ۔ الحاقاً ۔
> 
> _*This raises another question:*_ Would the aforementioned words work in such a situation? (ضمناً ۔ ادیاراً ۔ الحاقاً) their Urdu dictionary meanings seem to be slightly different from "additionally"...



I'm sorry I had to correct some mistakes in Urdu before responding, I hope you don't mind.

1. وہ کل رات دیر سے گھر آئی تھی
2. _to call_ means here _to telephone_: ٹیلی) فون کرناّ) so that _sadaa denaa_ or _bulaanaa_ misses the point.
3. to bother to do something is by no means تکلف کرنا _taka*ll*uf karnaa. _One may say تکلیف کرنا _takliif karnaa_ at the most.
4. نہیں بھی کیا ought to be بھی نہیں کیا.

I've always considered this forum to be very qualitative. Please think twice before posting.

To the point.
_uupar se_ is used in such a context. Good taking!
_us par bhii _on the contrary doesn't seem to fit.
None of the words you gave works in this situation for a simple reason that they don't match the register.

I hope my answer was useful for the learners at least.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I'm sorry I had to correct some mistakes in Urdu before responding, I hope you don't mind.



Didn't mind at all and Thanks for the corrections! (Sorry about not proofreading, the question was towards the bottom of the page so wanted to bump it up...)



> 2. _to call_ means here _to telephone_: ٹیلی) فون کرناّ) so that _sadaa denaa_ or _bulaanaa_ misses the point.



I understand your point, I was just trying to translate "call"; 

As mentioned in another thread, a lot of times students, professors, and other Urdu speakers abroad or even in "Urdu/Hindi lands" like to translate and might have "Urdu hours/days";
میں صبح سے تمھیں صدائیں دے رہا ہوں، پر تمنے ایک بار بھی جواب نہیں دیا (ظالم انسان! mein subH se tumhein sadaaein de raha hoon, par tumne aik baar bhi jawaab naheen diya (zaalim insaan)! 
I have been calling you since morning, but you haven't replied/answered even once (evil person)!

As you have said above that it "misses the point", but does create for a mildly humorous situation.....hence the zaalim insaan in parentheses! 



> 3. to bother to do something is by no means تکلف کرنا _taka*ll*uf karnaa. _One may say تکلیف کرنا _takliif karnaa_ at the most.



Agree (somewhat)! Depends on context, (if a person's wanting to be sarcastic...)



> I've always considered this forum to be very qualitative. Please think twice before posting.
> None of the words you gave works in this situation for a simple reason that they don't match the register.
> 
> I hope my answer was useful for the learners at least.



Sorry for the mistakes (some may have been caused by a different perspective, which should have been explained in the original post)! 
I would consider myself a learner too and your answer was helpful. (I'm not an expert on the Urdu language or anything for that matter...just a human being...that makes mistakes sometimes)
Could you perhaps provide examples incorporating the other three words for learners?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Didn't mind at all and Thanks for the corrections! (Sorry about not proofreading, the question was towards the bottom of the page so wanted to bump it up...)
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point, I was just trying to translate "call";
> 
> As mentioned in another thread, a lot of times students, professors, and other Urdu speakers abroad or even in "Urdu/Hindi lands" like to translate and might have "Urdu hours/days";
> میں صبح سے تمھیں صدائیں دے رہا ہوں، پر تمنے ایک بار بھی جواب نہیں دیا (ظالم انسان! mein subH se tumhein sadaaein de raha hoon, par tumne aik baar bhi jawaab naheen diya (zaalim insaan)!
> I have been calling you since morning, but you haven't replied/answered even once (evil person)!
> 
> As you have said above that it "misses the point", but does create for a mildly humorous situation.....hence the zaalim insaan in parentheses!
> 
> Agree (somewhat)! Depends on context, (if a person's wanting to be sarcastic...)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the mistakes (some may have been caused by a different perspective, which should have been explained in the original post)!
> I would consider myself a learner too and your answer was helpful. (I'm not an expert on the Urdu language or anything for that matter...just a human being...that makes mistakes sometimes)
> Could you perhaps provide examples incorporating the other three words for learners?



Thank you for your response! I'm at your service as far as mistakes are concerned.
I'd say your statement that your are not an expert on the Urdu language is a sheer *takalluf*! Even if you are a learner, your expertise is highly appreciated!

Now about Urdu day style of thinking.

فون کرنا is as much pure Urdu as _to call_ English. IMO there is no point of attempting to make a ridicule of the language by forcibly trying to 'translate' it.

As per the three other words, the first one is quite obsolete and means 'subsequently' or 'additionally' and the only use I can think about is in legal texts. I simply don't know the remaining two and I think it's not Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I express "and what´s more..." in Urdu?
> 
> Example: She came home late yesterday, and what´s more: she didn´t even bother to call me.



I think there is an idiomatic Urdu equivalent but alas, it's not coming into my grey matter.

kal vuh ghar der se aa'ii. aur agar yih kam hai/kaafii nahiiN, us ne mujhe fon karnaa bhii gavaaraa nah samjhaa!


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz's "upar se" would work; also "itna hi nahiN": "weh ghar kal der se aayi; _(aur) itnaa hi nahiN_, usne mujhe phone karnaa tak zaroori nahiN samjhaa"/"... _itnaa hi nahiN_, usne mujhe phone karni ki zehmet bhi nahiN kari/uthaayi". Also, something on the lines of QP's response: "_yeh kyaa kam hai_, usne mujhe ...". A colloquial version would also be "_itna to samjhe_, usne mujhe ..." or "_yeh to samjhe_, usne mujhe ...".


----------



## Faylasoof

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I express "and what´s more..." in Urdu?
> 
> Example: She came home late yesterday, and what´s more: she didn´t even bother to call me.


 There are a number of ways to say this, some have already been mentioned. Here are some more:

 وہ كل دیر میں \ سے آئی اور اس كے علاوہ اسنے مجھے فون كرنے كی زحمت بھی نہیں كی \ اٹھائی \ زحمت بھی گوارا نہیں كی
_woh kal der meiN / se aa'ii aur is ke 3alaawah_ _usne mujhe fon karne kii zaHmat bhii nahiiN kii / uThaa'ii / zahmat bhii gawaaraa nahiiN kii
_

وہ كل دیر میں \ سے آئی اور اس پر بھی اسنے مجھے فون كرنے كی كوشش ہی نہیں كی \ كوشش بھی گوارا نہیں كی
_woh kal der meiN / se aa'ii aur is par / us par_ _bhii_ _usne mujhe fon karne kii koshish hii nahiiN kii / __koshish__ bhii gawaaraa nahiiN kii_


----------



## Qureshpor

QURESHPOR said:


> I think there is an idiomatic Urdu equivalent but alas, it's not coming into my grey matter.




Well, I had to resort to some "home" help.

vuh kal ghar der se aa'ii. *aur to aur *us ne mujhe fon tak karne kii zaHmat nahiiN uThaa'ii!


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Well, I had to resort to some "home" help.
> 
> vuh kal ghar der se aa'ii. *aur to aur *us ne mujhe fon tak karne kii zaHmat nahiiN uThaa'ii!



Yeah, used quite a lot; my grey matter also missed this one, even though it's so commonly used!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Well, I had to resort to some "home" help.
> 
> vuh kal ghar der se aa'ii. *aur to aur *us ne mujhe fon tak karne kii zaHmat nahiiN uThaa'ii!


Well, it was so obivious. I think not reading much of literature leaves its mark on my grey matter, Qureshpor SaaHib.


----------



## ihsaan

Great - I love the sound of  "aur to aur". The sound of it makes it easy to remember. Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

ihsaan said:


> Great - I love the sound of "aur to aur". The sound of it makes it easy to remember. Thanks!



Another one that has been suggested to me is..

pahle to vuh ghar der se aa'ii. is par Ghazab yih kih us ne mujhe fon karne kii zaHmat nahiiN kii.

I think, this is a bit stronger.


----------



## greatbear

Not only a bit stronger, but it would backtranslate to "and the wonder of it all is that she didn't even ...", so it isn't what the thread is about.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Not only a bit stronger, but it would backtranslate to "and the wonder of it all is that she didn't even ...", so it isn't what the thread is about.



You are probably mixing it up with some other word..

A غضب _g̠aẓab_ (inf. n. of غضب 'to be angry'), s.m. Anger, passion, wrath, rage, fury, vengeance; wrong, impropriety, *injustice*, oppression, outrage; violence, force, compulsion;—a curse, calamity, affliction, woe, a fearful thing, an awful event;—

Ghazab kiyaa tere va3de pih i3tibaar kiyaa
tamaam raat qiyaamat kaa intizaar kiyaa

DaaGh


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> You are probably mixing it up with some other word..
> 
> A غضب _g̠aẓab_ (inf. n. of غضب 'to be angry'), s.m. Anger, passion, wrath, rage, fury, vengeance; wrong, impropriety, *injustice*, oppression, outrage; violence, force, compulsion;—a curse, calamity, affliction, woe, a fearful thing, an awful event;—



Whatever I'm mixing it up with, it certainly doesn't mean "and what's more", which is only what the original wanted. Anyway, thanks for all these meanings, since I'm more familiar with the meaning "wonder" (surprisingly not listed in the definition above), as in the song "Ghazab kaa yeh din" from the superhit film "Qayamat se qayamat tak".
I did know the meaning "calamity, woe", since the expression "bada ghazab dahyaa" is quite common.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Whatever I'm mixing it up with, it certainly doesn't mean "and what's more", which is only what the original wanted.



I would suggest that in the context, it means exactly this. But, let us leave it at this. I do except that Ghazab is used in the sense of "kamaal", as in...

us ne to yaar Ghazab kar diyaa. 

But, when we say x has happended aur is par Ghazab yih...it is as was enquired in the original post.


----------

